
Is Windows improving, and MacOs failing? - tabulatouch
Ever since Windows 7 I was able to get better performances on older PCs, Windows 8 made me resuscitate 6 years old machines, Windows 10 seems to improve it even more.
On the other hand my Macs are stuck on ancient Os releases, cannot install majority of apps, and slow as hell.
Ubuntu won&#x27;t rejuvenate the same PCs as Windows does, unless LUbuntu is used.
So, can we tell Microsoft is doing s good job? Or is Apple cheating... à la Volkswagen?
======
smt88
Microsoft makes a lot more money on Windows than Apple does on OS X, so they
spend more money improving it. A lot of that money comes from corporations
with expensive, legacy software, so Microsoft has to maintain backward
compatibility. That's a lot of extra work that Apple doesn't usually seem
bothered to do.

Slimming an OS down as it gets older is also not something that's done quickly
or cheaply. I also noticed that OS X became more and more bloated since Lion.
Mavericks was the last really usable version to me, although I always did have
to install a bunch of third-party tools to get the UI to behave in an
efficient way.

I think you're totally right, but there are some people who have an almost
religious, fact-free hatred of all Windows versions. I don't see too many OS X
fanboy posts anymore, though.

------
Rannath
There were significant performance improvements in windows 7 & 8\. (Maybe 8.1
& 10 too)

You have to understand Mac controls their entire product chain. Each OS has
always been more or less locked to similar era hardware. Windows has always
had to deal with very, very weak and very, very strong hardware without
knowing what that hardware is before hand.

So yes, Apple "cheats," by being both a hardware company and a software
company. (Everything that made Microsoft scary in the 80s and 90s is now true
about Apple).

~~~
tabulatouch
Yes, that's what i think. I think MS is just forced to optimize, and i like
it, it is what every hardware owner deserves.

------
Albright
The recently-released, Mac OS X 10.11, El Capitan, will run on systems up to
eight years old [1]. Maybe it won't run well, particularly if the RAM is
skimpy, but for any machine made in the current decade, it shouldn't be much
of a problem.

If your Macs are "stuck on ancient OS releases," it's likely because you have
ancient Macs, or you just aren't upgrading for some reason.

I don't really understand your Ubuntu comment, but if you really find OS X to
be too much of a dog, you can install Linux variants on Apple hardware as
well.

1: [http://osxdaily.com/2015/06/09/os-x-el-capitan-system-
requir...](http://osxdaily.com/2015/06/09/os-x-el-capitan-system-requirements-
compatible-mac/)

